# How is Pine Log WMA?



## Wetumpka (Sep 2, 2009)

I was drawn for Pine log WMA. What type of success have hunters had on this WMA?  With over 14,000 acres I'd like to think that there should be some animals on this WMA.  What success have you guys had??

Eric


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, I haven't had any responses to my ad but I've read several past post from people who have hunted there. It seems as if most people here don't prefer Pine Log due to hiker and bike traffic. 

I can imagine that the power lines and dove fields are a magnet for hunters so I guess that I'll plan on heading deep into the Mtns, away from everyone. With over 14,000 acres there has to be some decent hunting there. 

Running across a bear or two is okay but hopefully I won't run across any marijuana fields, hippies, or Mexicans taking baths in the lakes, as some people have described seeing.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 3, 2009)

Pine Log has plenty of deer if you like to hike. During turkey season I saw some hog sign in a food plot as well, but did not actually see one of the little piggies. If it has rained, a 4x4 vehicle is a must. Also stay away from the pot fields.........And it will be too cold for mexicans taking a bath by the bridge! And the hippies will be out in force, but not legally till after 10am.


----------



## FVR (Sep 6, 2009)

Hiker, biker, and horse traffic is not allowed during the rifle hunts.

Now for bow, after 10am they hit the woods.

This year I've seen more deer than hogs........but hogs come and go.  

This year I am looking for bear sign, most years when I'm not looking I find it.  This year just the opposite.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 6, 2009)

I was also picked for the nov. hunt.Are any campsites there too?


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the info.  I'm not sure if there are any campsites there or not.  A friend of mine lives near Pine Log and he and I will run up there to scout on the 19th. 

As far as hiking to get deer, I don't mind.  Like I said earlier, most people probably won't  bother hitting the swamps and mountains.  Plus, I have a 4x4 to get around.  I guess that the only problem with hunting so deep into the woods is that if you kill something you'll kill yourself trying to get it back to the truck.


----------



## FVR (Sep 6, 2009)

During the rifle hunts, if you see a spot on the side of the road big enough, then it's a campsite.  

If you go in the main gate up past the first field on the left, around the corner, campsite.  

If you continue to drive and you hit the top of the hill before you take a left down to the bridges, campsite.  

On the way down where you turn right, campsite.  If you follow and cross the second bridge, anywhere on the sides, campsites.

Then you can always go down to the creek on the right, big campsite.

All are primitive.  I've seen tents put up right on the side of Stamp Creek.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 8, 2009)

thank you


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a camper shell on my truck ,thought about putting a cot it it and use it for my tent.My other tent is very very small.

 Are there anyone else who is planning on camping durning the hunt in Nov.


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, I guess campsites aren't a problem.  But here's a question that I've been wondering about. Are we allowed to bring others along on the hunts i.e 1 or2 other people? Or, did these people need to also apply for the same hunt as me? 

And oh yeah, FVR, you're the campsite king. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 8, 2009)

I would think only the ones selected but ,I might be wrong the gator hunts you can bring so many people along.I sure wouldnt want to go gater hunting alone.


----------



## SouthrnPride (Sep 13, 2009)

Hunt up high or where its thick. Dont waste your time with fields, powerlines or anything thats close to the roads. the edges where pines meet hardwoods have always been productive for me


----------



## Wetumpka (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks, I'll remember that and get as deep into the woods as I can. I'd think that the fields and power lines would be good in the evenings but hey, I could be wrong.  If I'm hitting thick terrain, it sounds like i need my .44 lever action or slug gun instead of the .270.


----------



## SouthrnPride (Sep 17, 2009)

Wetumpka said:


> Thanks, I'll remember that and get as deep into the woods as I can. I'd think that the fields and power lines would be good in the evenings but hey, I could be wrong.  If I'm hitting thick terrain, it sounds like i need my .44 lever action or slug gun instead of the .270.



The fields and power lines would be good if it werent for the pressure. Personally i wouldnt waste my time hunting it. You will see plenty of hunters hunting it but the deer dont come out until dark. Just my opinion/advice. 

You could use either gun. If you hunt the ridges, id go with the 270. If you decide to hunt in thick areas id grab the .44


----------



## randre12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Slugs not allowed, people may be able to camp with you but they can not hunt without being picked for the hunt.


----------



## turkeys101 (Sep 26, 2009)

you other people might think im crazy for saying this but i would'nt perfer any type of hunting at pine log.turkeys,hogs,bear,and deer are all dead over at pine log.the only thing i would perfer is small game.


----------



## Big Eights (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been there alot this year and the hog sign is from one end to the outher. in one week i got 227 photos of hogs on my t/c. The bad thing is there acorns everywhere.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 30, 2009)

Big Eights said:


> I've been there alot this year and the hog sign is from one end to the outher. in one week i got 227 photos of hogs on my t/c. The bad thing is there acorns everywhere.


you put a trail camera out at pine log???


----------



## Big Eights (Oct 1, 2009)

yes. in the archery season.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 1, 2009)

can you post some pic's of hogs??? i'd like to see some. i've seen the sign there, just not any pigs.....


----------



## Big Eights (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is some and this one looks like she is expecting. What do you think.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 2, 2009)

Fun! Thanks for posting them. Yeah she looks like she could nurse a few..... Is there a chance you could PM me with a location around your area, I'd like to take one.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Oct 2, 2009)

I will like to know a good place there too


----------



## Big Eights (Oct 3, 2009)

I hunt in or on the edge of the cutovers where it is real thick. Like i said with all the acorns this year up there hunting will be tuff. They have been opening the gates the saturday before the hunt so i will be glad to meet and  show yall some places if interested, or anytime that is convenint for you. i have even found some good places from the main roads that are not inside the gates.Just let me know.


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 3, 2009)

anyone ever hunt by the dove fields? was out walking with my son and saw some hoof prints but dont know how old they were. deer probably only come out at night though since its so wide open?


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 5, 2009)

Big Eights said:


> I hunt in or on the edge of the cutovers where it is real thick. Like i said with all the acorns this year up there hunting will be tuff. They have been opening the gates the saturday before the hunt so i will be glad to meet and  show yall some places if interested, or anytime that is convenint for you. i have even found some good places from the main roads that are not inside the gates.Just let me know.


I'm game..... I need to check the regs on when small game hunting is over.


----------



## Wetumpka (Oct 23, 2009)

Wait a minute...somebody said that shotgun slugs aren't allowed at Pine Log?  This sounds strange since most place outlaw buckshot but allow slugs. 

Any input on this folks?


----------



## Wetumpka (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks. The slug thing doesn't sound right but thanks.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 23, 2009)

During deer and hog-only hunts slugs are allowed. During small game dates you can only use shot #2 or smaller.

Buckshot is not allowed.


----------



## Bucknut (Oct 27, 2009)

Yep , slugs allowed on big game dates only...FYI , the Hawg in my avatar came from Pine Log this past April... They are there, just sneaky critters is all... Now go get em..


----------



## sidekicks409 (Nov 1, 2009)

anyone get drawed for the first hunt and will be camping there that would not mind some company i had heart surgery in june and just dont want to be alone at camp and is there any places that are not hard to hunt hill wise


----------



## ICHAVEZ1 (May 31, 2019)

ABBYS DAD said:


> Pine Log has plenty of deer if you like to hike. During turkey season I saw some hog sign in a food plot as well, but did not actually see one of the little piggies. If it has rained, a 4x4 vehicle is a must. Also stay away from the pot fields.........And it will be too cold for mexicans taking a bath by the bridge! And the hippies will be out in force, but not legally till after 10am.





Mexicans???????


----------

